# Heater lamp socket replacement



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all, 
Hoping someone can help. My heater lamp socket was disconnected from the wire. I pulled the socket and am posting some pictures. Does anyone know where I can get just this socket with the wire so I can splice it in? 

Didn't see it at Ames, OPGI, NPD or Performance years? Any idea where I can find this?

Thanks so much
Mike






















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*socket*

Any good parts store should have something like that, or ya might be able to find a similar 12v socket @ radio Shack, and maybe perform a little creative surgery. Had to do that with my old radio. Easy fix.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'm thinking I can solder the wire onto the socket. If not will rig something up




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

